
Man Accused of Masterminding the Hacks That Shook Wall Street - NN88
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-11-10/digital-don-accused-of-hacks-at-jpmorgan-dow-jones-over-8-years
======
PhantomGremlin
This reads like a real-life SPECTRE organization. Huge, brazen, with tentacles
in many countries.

I'm astonished. I (seriously) thought stuff like this happens in novels and in
movies, not in real life.

------
jacquesm
That's quite the story. Fragments were already out there but to see all the
pieces laid out end-to-end makes it a lot more serious than what I'd figured
out so far.

Makes you wonder why they did not stop when they were ahead.

~~~
Sven7
How else do you get to 'too big to fail'?

------
nichtich
As always Matt Levine as some interesting takes on this.

[http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-11-10/bank-
hacker...](http://www.bloombergview.com/articles/2015-11-10/bank-hackers-
thought-some-insider-trading-might-be-cool)

------
keithnoizu
I love how 100 million in fraud shakes wallstreet, while we all more or less
quietly ignore much more severe in monetary scope and prevalence fraud in the
business and larger banking sector. Such as the LIBOR scandal.

~~~
HiLo
What? The LIBOR scandal was Wall St banks.

------
Avshalom
When reach for comment he responded "mess with the best, die like the rest"

